# Any new Bogan Canyon info?



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

Has anyone been through Bogan Canyon this spring?

I might run it this weekend. Are the logs still there? 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f14/crystal-river-2-river-wide-strainers-bogans-canyon-14195.html

Thanks!


----------



## dmorriscohen (Jul 6, 2007)

I was lookin to run it as well. Possibly tomorrow morning (Saturday). Just moved to Carbondale, never paddled it before. Was the wood that was in there before portagable?


----------



## b dash rian (Mar 30, 2007)

count and i were in there a few weeks ago. there were some logs to watch out for, but nothing to terribly concerning. This was at low water, so be careful, as some of them may be issues at higher water


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Also make sure to scout the two bridges/box culverts in the lower section, the first one isn't a big deal (if wood free), but the second one likes to collect wood and could cause some serious trauma/death. Both of the culverts like to sneak up on you. The first one is after a bend in the river with very small or non-existent eddies depending on water level. That said the valley the Crystal flows in is absolutely beautiful, enjoy it.


----------

